# JunkieXL "At the speed of force" Remix Project



## Markrs (Apr 28, 2021)

Not a competition, but an opportunity to use the guitar stems from "At the speed of force" to create your own remix of that track.

Guitar stems (facebook account connection required):








MAKE YOUR OWN VERSION!


Listen and download MAKE YOUR OWN VERSION! by Tom Holkenborg for free on ToneDen




www.toneden.io





Guitar stems Direct link:


https://io.toneden.io/798ca0a3-7518-4fe4-81b0-55027b8ce80a


----------



## D4Disgruntled (May 5, 2021)

I am a bit late, but I will give it a shot.


----------



## D4Disgruntled (May 5, 2021)

I tried lining the audio tracks up in DP 10 (my DAW) and the main guitar motif does not stay in tempo. I tried 160 to 170. At 160 to 165 it starts off fine but halfway through the guitar part starts to speed up and is no longer in sync with the clicks. At 170, it seems to start out fine but the clicks quickly start getting ahead of the guitar melody. 

I am gonna have to add meticulous tempo changes from start to finish unless someone has a handy solution to normalize the track.


----------



## PeteH (May 7, 2021)

D4Disgruntled said:


> I tried lining the audio tracks up in DP 10 (my DAW) and the main guitar motif does not stay in tempo. I tried 160 to 170. At 160 to 165 it starts off fine but halfway through the guitar part starts to speed up and is no longer in sync with the clicks. At 170, it seems to start out fine but the clicks quickly start getting ahead of the guitar melody.
> 
> I am gonna have to add meticulous tempo changes from start to finish unless someone has a handy solution to normalize the track.


I think there might be a bar of 7/8, or something that shifts the timing. I cut that part out to save on headaches. Here's what I came up with, I only used guitars.


----------



## ookami (May 17, 2021)

Hey Hey Guys & Girls, I also gave it a shot and entered the Remix Project,
The complete Orchestration is done with the new Opus Engine, all with KeySwitch Patches,
(no Orchestrator at all : )
I hope You like it,


----------



## Nicholas (May 21, 2021)

We made a remix as well... turned out a bit weird, but we like it. Maybe you do too :D


----------



## ookami (May 21, 2021)

Nicholas said:


> We made a remix as well... turned out a bit weird, but we like it. Maybe you do too :D



Great Remix, like the Vibey Groove a lot!🤩🤗


----------



## Voider (May 21, 2021)

Is Tom active in this forum?


----------



## Markrs (May 21, 2021)

Voider said:


> Is Tom active in this forum?


I don't believe so. Couldn't find his name as a member here


----------



## Markrs (May 21, 2021)

Nicholas said:


> We made a remix as well... turned out a bit weird, but we like it. Maybe you do too :D



Sounds great, very nice remix!


----------



## Dominik (May 25, 2021)

Hey Guys, I´m in too.
Here´s my contribution: an epic orchestral trailer track


----------



## ookami (May 25, 2021)

Dominik said:


> Hey Guys, I´m in too.
> Here´s my contribution: an epic orchestral trailer track



Awesome Remix Dominik, very powerful and Epic!


----------



## Markrs (May 25, 2021)

Dominik said:


> Hey Guys, I´m in too.
> Here´s my contribution: an epic orchestral trailer track



Sounds fantastic, great work!


----------



## blaggins (Jun 5, 2021)

Awesome remixes everyone.  I took a crack at it as well, here's my version.



[edited video link due to sound issue with the first attempt]


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Awesome remixes everyone.  I took a crack at it as well, here's my version.



Sounds great!


----------



## blaggins (Jun 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Sounds great!


Thanks Markrs!!


----------



## Oxborg (Jun 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Not a competition...


If it is not a competition, then why post it under Competitions?


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

Oxborg said:


> If it is not a competition, then why post it under Competitions?


This was the closest forum area I could find to this. Whilst not a competition, it has many of the same features of a competition, i.e. some parameters, in this case using the sample supplied by JunkieXL.


----------



## Oxborg (Jun 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> This was the closest forum area I could find to this. Whilst not a competition, it has many of the same features of a competition, i.e. some parameters, in this case using the sample supplied by JunkieXL.


This feels more like an advertisement trying to disguise itself as a "competition". Call me old-fashioned but I believe only real competitions should be posted here.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

Oxborg said:


> This feels more like an advertisement trying to disguise itself as a "competition". Call me old-fashioned but I believe only real competitions should be posted here.


Not an advertisement as it is a free sample used in a movie. Oh well let's agree to disagree


----------



## ookami (Jun 6, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Awesome remixes everyone.  I took a crack at it as well, here's my version.
> 
> 
> 
> [edited video link due to sound issue with the first attempt]



Beautiful Remix TPoots, love the atmospheric Vibe and calming but uplifting Setting, great Work!


----------



## blaggins (Jun 7, 2021)

ookami said:


> Beautiful Remix TPoots, love the atmospheric Vibe and calming but uplifting Setting, great Work!


Thanks ookami, that's very nice to hear. Glad you liked it!


----------



## ookami (Jun 22, 2021)

Do You Think Tom has already listened to some of the Entries? 😅😅😅


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 22, 2021)

ookami said:


> Do You Think Tom has already listened to some of the Entries? 😅😅😅


He definitely has, as he reposted one on twitter.


----------



## ookami (Jun 23, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> He definitely has, as he reposted one on twitter.


Thanks Peter, for your Feedback, I missed Twitter completely 😅😅


----------

